# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  ***Có Laptop nào Core 2 Duo mà giá khỏang từ 10.000.000 trở xuống không?

## encomvn

Thấy trên thị trường khuyến mãi nhiều quá nhưng mình thật sự không thấy Laptop loại nào Core 2 Duo giá khoảng 10triệu đổ xuống , chỉ thấy tòan Dual Core hoặc là Celeron không à ?khi nào loại này giảm giá tới mức đó nhỉ ?Có bạn nào có người nhà bên USA mua dùm mình không?Nghe nói bên đó rẻ hơn , bên này tụi nó kêu hàng USA xách tay nhập lậu nhưng giá cũng bằng hàng chính hãng rồi , không an tòan cho lắm , mình thử ra ngòai hỏi rồi , tụi nó mồm miệng lắm nên sợ quá, bạn nào giúp dùm mình thì cám ơn .

----------


## obsking

*có laptop giá rẻ nè*

*HP hàng chính hãng , bảo hành tại Việt Nam , đang có chương trình khuyến mãi tặng 500.000 và trúng xe MERCEDES 60.000 USD nè*

​***Click vào đây để biết thêm chi tiết :

*http://www.muabanraovat.com/detail.php?post_id=1865384*

----------


## dungwinline

> Thấy trên thị trường khuyến mãi nhiều quá nhưng mình thật sự không thấy Laptop loại nào Core 2 Duo giá khoảng 10triệu đổ xuống , chỉ thấy tòan Dual Core hoặc là Celeron không à ?khi nào loại này giảm giá tới mức đó nhỉ ?Có bạn nào có người nhà bên USA mua dùm mình không?Nghe nói bên đó rẻ hơn , bên này tụi nó kêu hàng USA xách tay nhập lậu nhưng giá cũng bằng hàng chính hãng rồi , không an tòan cho lắm , mình thử ra ngòai hỏi rồi , tụi nó mồm miệng lắm nên sợ quá, bạn nào giúp dùm mình thì cám ơn .


Hàng usa xịn đây bạn . Mới 100% còn nguyên tem niêm phong của nhà sx đàng hoàng. được bảo hành tại các trung tâm bảo hành toàn cầu.

http://saigonlab.com.vn/index.php?opt=user&act=product&obj=detail&id=370

Hình ảnh nó y trang em này luôn chỉ khác nhau về cấu hình thôi.

http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=16355

----------


## trihoinachantoan

Chắc bạn phải ghé thăm www.chodientu.vn/maytinh để tìm thôi

----------


## manquang29

bây giờ máy core 2 duo khoảng 10.000.000 nhìu lắm bạn ơi mà cấu hình thì tạm tạm thôi

----------


## longland

*mình xin lời khuyên chọn mua laptop*

vì ko phải dân IT nên mình ko biết nhiều về máy. các bạn thử xem dùm mình. mình muốn mua laptop từ 13 tới 15tr thì nên mua của hãng nào? mình cần máy bền và ổn định chút!
mình rất cám c=ơn nếu các bạn cho mình vài lời khuyên!

----------


## banhmysaigon

bạn nên mua máy của dell, hp, vaio, đừng có mua của accer nó k có linh kiện thay thế

----------


## muabanxe

dưới 10tr thì chỉ có HP hoặc Acer thôi. mà Acer tốt chứ. rẻ hơn mà cấu hình ngon hơn. 10tr là đc em C2D T6400 , 2Gb RAM, 250Gb HDD, 128Mb VGA, 14.1inch . ngon vãi. mới tậu nè.

----------

